

Making It Illegal To Fail Students Who Argue Humans Co-Existed With Dinosaurs - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/22/making-it-illegal-to-fail-science-students-who-argue-humans-co-existed-with-dinosaurs/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
drallison
One reading of the proposed law is that students cannot be graded on their
beliefs but they can be graded on their critical thinking skills. Does that
mean that a student, presented with the body of evidence supporting evolution,
who fails to be convinced, thus demonstrating a lack of critical thinking
skills, can be failed?

